# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Наводнение в Маяпуре

## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Харе Кришна! Ровно сутки уровень воды стабильный. В алтарной в среднем по пояс.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Ровно сутки уровень воды стабильный. В алтарной в среднем по пояс.


Харе Кришна, а как часто случается такое наводнение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Просто правительство планово открыло шлюзы в водохранилищах вверх по течению Ганги. В предыдущие годы воду сбрасывали по рукавам Ганги, идущим в Бангладеш. Маяпур уже давно не топили. В этом году пришла очередь Маяпура. Они там в правительстве сами решают, кого топить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Просто правительство планово открыло шлюзы в водохранилищах вверх по течению Ганги. В предыдущие годы воду сбрасывали по рукавам Ганги, идущим в Бангладеш. Маяпур уже давно не топили. В этом году пришла очередь Маяпура. Они там в правительстве сами решают, кого топить.


Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Конечно, вайшнавы создают оптимистичный настрой (в новостях): http://vk.com/vedamedia_ru А на деле тяжело им, в прессе пишут, что по Индии есть погибшие от укусов змей в воде.



Прекрасные фото Панча-таттвы на фоне Ганги, трудно не поделиться

----------


## Толя

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита. Ади-лила, 7.25-26, ком.:
Когда раздают богатства, хранящиеся в сокровищнице любви к Богу, бурные потоки этой любви разливаются по всей земле. Иногда после сезона дождей в Шридхаме Маяпуре бывает сильное наводнение. Это символ того, что потоками любви к Богу, льющимися из города, где родился Господь Чайтанья, нужно затопить весь мир, неся благо всем людям: и старикам, и молодежи, и женщинам, и детям...

----------

